# Crazy questions uber passengers ask...



## uberxing (Mar 4, 2015)

Is it just me or do Uber passengers ask questions that would sound completely insane in any other setting? Example:

- "is this a hobby for you?" (I'll be sure to ask my pharmacist that next time I see him)

I'm sure I'm just cracking the tip of the iceberg on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

uberxing said:


> (I'll be sure to ask my pharmacist that next time I see him.


Lmfao


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Do you mind if I drink in here.
Do you mind if I smoke a clove cigarette in here.
Do you mind if my dog rides along to the bar. I'll give you 5 bucks.
Do you mind staying off the freeway. I just don't feel like getting on a freeway today.
Do you mind stopping at Albertsons. I need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Do you mind if I drink in here.
> Do you mind if I smoke a clove cigarette in here.
> Do you mind if my dog rides along to the bar. I'll give you 5 bucks.
> Do you mind staying off the freeway. I just don't feel like getting on a freeway today.
> Do you mind stopping at Albertsons. I need to go grocery shopping.


Are you going to finish your drink before you get in?
This car is smoke free. 
I'm allergic to dog and cat.
let's see where Google map tell me to go. This way we can avoid heavy traffic.
If it is less than 5 mins I can wait for you.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Pax: Can we be there before 6:00?
Driver: The app says it will take 6 minutes to get there, I have been waiting for you here longer than the total time of the trip and it is still 5:25, we will make it.

Actual conversation happened between me and my 4 starred pax yesterday.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

uberxing said:


> Is it just me or do Uber passengers ask questions that would sound completely insane in any other setting? Example:
> 
> - "is this a hobby for you?" (I'll be sure to ask my pharmacist that next time I see him)
> 
> I'm sure I'm just cracking the tip of the iceberg on this.


This thread is an exact duplicate of the thread located here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/stupid-quqestions-every-pax-asks-join-the-fun.14381/

Why create a new one?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Why create a new one?
>> Freedom of speech! first amendment.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Do you mind stopping at Albertsons. I need to go grocery shopping.


ME: "Destination: Albertsons. Got it!"
<off we go>

ME: "Here we are. Thanks for using Uber!"
PAX: "Are you going to wait for me while I shop?"
ME: "I always wait for the next request from Uber. If my next request from Uber is your request after you're done shopping, I'll be happy to take you home, but I can't guarantee someone won't request me before you're done shopping."
PAX: "Can I make another Uber request now?"
ME: "Sure..... look there it is." <clicks "accept" and "arrived">
PAX: "I'll be quick."
ME: "Thanks!" <and checks the Uber portal to see she rated me 5 stars for the trip there so she could put in the new request.>

Five minutes and 10 seconds later.
ME: <clicks cancel, collects $5 cancel fee, and goes back on line.... sees the PAX new request and ignores it>


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Why create a new one?
> >> Freedom of speech! first amendment.


Yeah. Ha. Funny.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

NWAüber said:


> Yeah. Ha. Funny.


Your avatar says same thing


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

90% pax hit question: How long have you been driving for [Uber/Lyft]?

Me: Seems like an eternity


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Your avatar says same thing


.....?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

"How long have you been out today?"

Me: Started yesterday morning. Hoping to get enough gas money to go home by tomorrow.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you like driving for [Uber/Lyft]?

Me:


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> 90% pax hit question: How long have you been driving for [Uber/Lyft]?


Since the Carter administration.

Shuts the 20-somethings up 100% of the time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Since the Carter administration.
> 
> Shuts the 20-somethings up 100% of the time.


Pax: Who's Carter?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> 90% pax hit question: How long have you been driving for [Uber/Lyft]?
> 
> Me: Seems like an eternity


I stopped flip flopping to the customers. I started telling them 4 months, I don't know why. 4 years later, I will say 4 months again.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pax: Do you have any funny stories?

Me: Yeah, once I was telling this really funny story to my passengers about my drunk passenger and I had a head on collision and my passengers were all killed, instantly. I didn't get to finish the story.

Pax: [uncomfortable silence]

sometimes followed by:

Pax: nervous laughter


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pax: I bet you meet a lot of interesting people?

Me:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pax: [Conspiracy theory's]

Me: Non stop banter with pax resulting in a BIG TIP.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pax:  Do you like Obama?

Me: Do you?

Pax: [Pro Obama]

Me: Liberal rave pro democrat/Obama/black president resulting in BIG TIP

Pax: [Negatory Obama]

Me: Obama right wing (anti-liberal) conspiracy banter with pax resulting in BIG TIP


----------



## uberxing (Mar 4, 2015)

Other thread is titled "Stupid Quqestions......" no wonder I had trouble finding it while searching.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pax: Who's Carter?


Exactly!


----------



## uberxing (Mar 4, 2015)

I misunderstood this question the first time as "how long today/last 24 hours?"

Now I just try to answer every question with a question until it gets awkward.



scrurbscrud said:


> 90% pax hit question: How long have you been driving for [Uber/Lyft]?
> 
> Me: Seems like an eternity


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Pax: Do you like it?
Me: Not usually...you don't wake up one day and be like, "I'm going to be a cab driver."
You have to make some seriously poor life decisions.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> ME: "Destination: Albertsons. Got it!"
> <off we go>
> 
> ME: "Here we are. Thanks for using Uber!"
> ...


This is brilliant.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> Pax: Do you like it?
> Me: Not usually...you don't wake up one day and be like, "I'm going to be a cab driver."
> You have to make some seriously poor life decisions.


Was thinking about living in the gutter and drinking port wine, but then this came along...to accelerate that eventuality.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

uberxing said:


> Is it just me or do Uber passengers ask questions that would sound completely insane in any other setting? Example:
> 
> - "is this a hobby for you?" (I'll be sure to ask my pharmacist that next time I see him)
> 
> I'm sure I'm just cracking the tip of the iceberg on this.


It is amazing how a duplicate thread that is near the top of the STORIES page and has great responses is missed by this OP and can't use the existing thread!

OH, we also landed on the moon.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/stupid-quqestions-every-pax-asks-join-the-fun.14381/


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

What year did you graduate? (so I can decide how much to flirt with you).


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I get this one from time to time in regards to UBER possibly coming to my town: (when I'm driving the cab) In this scenario I had five pax going a short distance. Keep in mind our company charge $2 for additional pax. This one pax( in the backseat, obviously not thing one whose paying) mentions UBER.

Pax: Have you heard of uber
Me: Yes I have
Pax: Are they in Iowacity yet? (he put a lot of emphasis on (yet)
Me: No
Pax: Well you better be ready because you're going to hate them.
Me. Well until then
Pax: Arent'y you worried about them taking down your company. There much cheaper. Riders love that.
Me: No, Riders may love the cheap prices, but the drivers certainly don't.
Pax: I don't give a rat's ass about drivers. They're there to serve us.
Me: Well, drivers are the ones...(interruption)
Pax: DID YOU HEAR ME!!!! I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT.........

Well, fortunately he got distracted by something, and I chatted with the pax in front (who paid, and tipped well). The guy up front said that one in the back is from Chicago and takes uber a lot.

So I got a pretty good idea of what uber drivers have to put up with. Most of the time when someone brings up UBER I usually compliment the business model and also mentioning LYFT, hoping that the subject will fade out.

Before I got interrupted I was going to tell seat pax, that the drivers are ones that keep going, and that if they're making below minimum wage and such, a lot of them will quit, and those cheap rates won't last forever. But it gave me some gratitude that I don't to put with paxs like that and be rated.


----------

